# NBA League Pass Price Reduced For 2022-23 Season



## B. Shoe (Apr 3, 2008)

This has been reported on multiple fronts, but the NBA League Pass cost has been slashed for the 2022-23 season.

The base package, which includes access via one device, cost $99.99 for the season. The premium tier, which includes access via two devices and no commercials (Breaks are filled with in-stadium cameras, halftime entertainment, etc.) is $129.99 for the season.

As someone who has subscribed to NBALP for the past several seasons, if you're a big fan of the Association, or someone who frequently dabbles in sports betting during the NBA season, it's almost a no-brainer at this point.


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

also got an email from DirecTV stating the price this season is $99 !


----------



## StangGT909 (Mar 9, 2007)

I’ve subscribed via the nba app in prior years 

if you subscribe via directv, can you access the nba app for remote viewing ? (Like NFLST)


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

yupp same for MLB EI

if i were to guess the only 2 leagues that that purchasing from D* doesn't include streaming are (NHL and MLS ) NHL is now on Disney/ESPN+ and MLS i think went to apple ...

again just guessing

but currently the other big 3 (mens sports leagues ) include streaming ..

I wish we had a WNBA LP on DirecTV


----------



## AngryManMLS (Jan 30, 2014)

dtv757 said:


> if i were to guess the only 2 leagues that that purchasing from D* doesn't include streaming are (NHL and MLS ) NHL is now on Disney/ESPN+ and MLS i think went to apple ...
> 
> again just guessing








MLS Season Pass on Apple TV | MLSsoccer.com


Watch every MLS match with no blackouts on Apple TV with MLS Season Pass.




www.mlssoccer.com





MLS doesn't go to Apple until 2023. Just guessing your DOCSIS prevented you from Google searching for that info.


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

Not really a soccer fan so I didn't know lol


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

But yea the issue you described above prevented me from watching a lot of Wnba games ... I have sports pack I should have been able to watch skyler Diggins-Smith and PHX on ballys sports AZ ...


At least sky games were on marque so I was able to see Candice Parker all season (also saw her play live)

Some but not all mystics games were on Monumental sports ... had to watch one game on the small screen ( my phone smh)

I wish we had a WNBA LP ON D*

Went to 3 live Wnba games this season can't wait for next year!


----------



## B. Shoe (Apr 3, 2008)

The NBA says that it has done some work to the NBA app this season to reduce latency while streaming via the NBA app. The majority of game feeds will broadcast in 1080p at launch of the new season. There should be more expanded use of the "NBA Crunch Time" broadcasts, which were debuted sparingly last season, similar to the Red Zone whiparound coverage.


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

Cool I only watched a few times on the app 

Loved the NBA mix channel 

Will this NBA crunch time be on D*?


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

dtv757 said:


> Loved the NBA mix channel


That’s on D*, correct? Does the app allow you to do multi-game view?


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

TheRatPatrol said:


> That’s on D*, correct? Does the app allow you to do multi-game view?


Correct ch 750 if I remember correctly

Not sure about the app didn't use it much mabye like 3 times all season.

Its just like MLB game mix , sometimes they show 4 games sometimes 6 sometimes 8 . Depends on how many live games are playing .


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

TheRatPatrol said:


> That’s on D*, correct? Does the app allow you to do multi-game view?


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

dtv757 said:


> Correct ch 750 if I remember correctly
> 
> Not sure about the app didn't use it much mabye like 3 times all season.
> 
> Its just like MLB game mix , sometimes they show 4 games sometimes 6 sometimes 8 . Depends on how many live games are playing .


Thanks for the information.


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

O yea did I mention LA Lakers and Nuggets homes games are available in 4K on NBA LP VIA DirecTV

Also select random NBA TV games are also in 4K


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

called and got HALF off NBA LP so only $50 for me (2nd year in a row getting half off !


----------



## mrhand23 (3 mo ago)

My LP was set to auto-renew with Direct but didn't actually renew, so called and had to order it. $99.


----------



## StangGT909 (Mar 9, 2007)

Can some one answer my question from earlier ,

if you subscribe by directv , can you access games to go on the nba app?


----------



## B. Shoe (Apr 3, 2008)

StangGT909 said:


> Can some one answer my question from earlier ,
> 
> if you subscribe by directv , can you access games to go on the nba app?


I _think_ you can. There's a thread in the Directv forum where those that subscribe might be able to best answer that question.


----------



## mrhand23 (3 mo ago)

StangGT909 said:


> Can some one answer my question from earlier ,
> 
> if you subscribe by directv , can you access games to go on the nba app?


Yes you can. There's a place on the NBA app to provide the credentials for your TV Provider and after you log in and it verifies that you're subscribed to League Pass then you can watch games on the app.


----------



## StangGT909 (Mar 9, 2007)

mrhand23 said:


> Yes you can. There's a place on the NBA app to provide the credentials for your TV Provider and after you log in and it verifies that you're subscribed to League Pass then you can watch games on the app.


Thank you. If the price is the same , seems this is a better option than subscribing via my Apple device again this year.


----------

